# Trying to come up with idea for new enclosure



## Tofu (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently got Tofu (my red) and have been seriously thinking about building her an enclosure within the next week. I was thinking of building her a 6x3x3 enclosure (she is about 1.5 almost 2 yr old and only about 2 ft, poor husbandry and diet from previous owner most likely). I have been thinking about whether or not I want the lamps inside the enclosure or just sitting on top, what would you recommend? 

Also, I have been thinking about possibly putting a "feeding trough" in there. This would essentially be a square cut into the side where there will be a "fold out" trough so that I can put food in there without having her see me do it. I hope that made sense, lol. Anyhow, let me know your thoughts!

Tofu and Tricia


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 30, 2013)

i like the idea of a feeding trough tht is a good idea but make sure there is a latch on it because all tegus are escape artist but red tegus get a bit larger than black and whites even the females so i think that for an adults cage a 8 by 4 by 4 is a better size choice the extra two feet will really make a difference hope i helped ,Brenden


----------



## Dubya (Jan 30, 2013)

Tofu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently got Tofu (my red) and have been seriously thinking about building her an enclosure within the next week. I was thinking of building her a 6x3x3 enclosure (she is about 1.5 almost 2 yr old and only about 2 ft, poor husbandry and diet from previous owner most likely). I have been thinking about whether or not I want the lamps inside the enclosure or just sitting on top, what would you recommend?
> 
> ...


You can just put a food bowl directly in the cage. just don't do it right in front of your tegu's nose. Don't feed from your hands either. My guy will let me just take the bowl from under his nose after he eats what's in it. When I put the bowl in, he focuses on the bowl and not my hand. Once that bowl gets put down, he couldn't care less what my hands do.


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

I could put food in with my tegu staring right at me, never had any problems with food aggression. 

bfb345 - once again bad info, there are plenty of black and whites that are much larger than reds. Where are you getting your info?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea I feed wit a bowl in the enclosure but he does have a high respinse to that bowl and red objects

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I always fed niles in a feeding bin, like I do with my snakes, with the exception of a few crickets recently when he came out of hibernation briefly. This was only to test his appetite. I have read a lot about the food agression and although some never experience it, I guess I felt I didn't want to chance it. For example, I always fed one of my bp's in a bin and with tongs. Then a couple of times when I was sick ( i have chronic pain issues) i dropped in mice in his tank. Well the next time I opened the tank to hold him he arched his neck, looking at the top of the tank, ready to spring at me. This guy has never bitten me or ever done that before. I think they are smart and remember things, so I guess i just feel like what if niles was 'one of those ' who became food agressive. Just me. As for trough idea yes sounds cool as long as easily cleaned and make sure to remove in timely fashion any uneaten food. And also safety locking of some kind. I had parakeets who figured out how to manipulate their feeding cups ( which mounted into the cage as you suggest) and they escaped! I believe tegus are probably smarter than parakeets, so that would have to be a sturdy and fool proof setup. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah bfb what are you talking about? They are generally pretty close to the same size. I think you should research before blindly handing out advice.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

If always thought of red to be the same size or a little smaller. But maybe he just didn't know?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 31, 2013)

If he doesn't know he shouldn't give advice haha. Some people might believe him even though he clearly has no idea.


----------



## Tofu (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, I have been feeding her in her enclosure (put a plate of food down, walk away) and she has been eating more (i have only had her for almost a week and it makes me happy seeing her eat more, she is on the skinny side). I think we will end up building a fold out feeding trough in her enclosure (pretty neat idea we think) and use different methods or feeding her. How far do you guys usually set your lights away from your Gu's?


----------

